# Vintage Motobecane



## petritl (Mar 2, 2013)

I have been in some metropolitan cities with work and have become interested in some of the vintage road bikes converted into fixed speed city bikes.

My friend had parts of a 70s Motobecane in his shed attic. He donated the pieces and I worked on making it a fixed speed.

The seat on it is temporary until I can get a brown leather saddle like a Brooks or ideal.


----------

